# Question on Sig p229 9mm



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

on the magazine it says it can fit up to 10 ammo on it....but the problem is i can only fit 9? does anyone have a problem with their mags like me? and is there anyway i can fix it?


----------



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

I have three 10 round magazines. 10 will fit. You have to push really hard.


----------



## denjask (Aug 2, 2008)

Did you try disassembeling, cleaning, and reassembling ?
I had the same problem with a sig pro cleaning fixed it , no trouble since.


----------

